#   >  RotorCtrl by UN9GW

## UN9GW

,    . 
      .

----------

DL8RCB, Milldi, R3THA, ra9qba, ra9ydl, RW3QCF, UD0XAJ, ur5ncb, UX0DC

----------

RW3QCF, UA0SM

----------


## RW3QCF

,   ,       ?      ?      11   12MHz?    ?
 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Open-minded

> . 
>      . 
>  ,  ,    LM7805  LM2575 +5V(LM2576),   .
>    - 11,0592 . 
>   18  19         (      28 V).   ,        . 
> ,  .


      :

      ; 4   11,0592 .

----------

UR8IP

----------


## UR8IP

! 
          .
   -    ?
http://avst.io.ua/vac385cbad717af765f31bd02b3cecc08

----------


## RW3QCF

,    .      -   :Super:

----------


## RW3QCF

> ,     ,     360


    .        ,    (  )   180       45   .

----------


## Open-minded

*RW3QCF*, ,      lay ?         ""  DVD-RW  ?

*UN9GW*, ,           ?       /   .

----------


## UN9GW

. , ,      .

----------

Open-minded

----------


## RW3QCF

.      (  -  )        (          5 )   .             ,          " "   " ".               0  5 ,    1  4.5      .    1   0          1   ,     20,   0 .
 ,         11059    4000      ,  .       (  ).
to UR8IP:     ?

----------


## RC6UAB

!
   ,    2,    ,     ?    CAT?          ?

----------


## RC6UAB

!   CAT  2  DATA,  "+"  ""  ?     USB-COM ?       ADM706,    ADM708AN,          ?

----------


## UA0SM

. 
,  -   ...  -    ... 
 ,       .
 ,    .

----------


## UA0SM

! 
       , 
-   .  ,  . 
   .

1.      USB , 
   -   USB-COM ?

2.      ?

3.     (+- .)

4.   464  ???

  :

----------


## UA0SM

PL2303 ...  ...    !!!   !!!  :Razz: 

     ,         ...     .

----------

UA0SM

----------


## UA0SM

,      .

   UN9GW   :
1.     WISPDDE :http://www.mederoscnc.com/CX6DD/wispdde/wispdde.zip   .  .
2.  ,        "" ,     .
3.    ""     , ""  "".
4.      ( )    .
5.    "/"        "WispDDe",   "      ",      ?  "" ,     ,       .  "WISP DDE Client V 4.3"    . 
  "SETTING" -> "Rotor"... .    GS232. 
  UN9GW   9600 . 
 COM      .Step Deg= 1.  "SAVE"  "CLOSE" . Ѩ !

----------


## UA0SM

> ?


      ...        . 
      . 
         .
             .     .
   Wispp DDE   Win7  ,      .

----------


## R4HV

http://forum.vhfdx.ru/povorotnye-ust...w-kotoe-oootk/       ,        ,    1 .

  -          .

----------


## UN9GW

! 
   . 
    ,        .

----------


## R4HV

.    -  -   ?

----------


## UA0SM

> ,    (   AZ Left)  208  .


       ....

----------


## UN9GW

, !
, . 
       - "Change N<->S".

----------


## UN9GW

,   . ))

----------


## RW3QCF

!
  RotorCtrl_new_t2.       . ,   -   .

----------

UA0SM

----------


## UN9GW

.    -. 
  ,   ,     . ))

----------

UA0SM

----------


## UN9GW

> , !
>           .      .     Az=360 El=90,     : ( )
>     :       -     .      .
>  .


! . !

----------


## UA0SM

,  ,       RW3QCF.

----------


## EW2DZ

*UN9GW*, ,       ?      , ,   .    .

----------


## EW2DZ

.       .  , ,  - .    -     ! ,      . !         ,         .

----------


## RW3QCF

""   :Smile:

----------

Open-minded, UA0SM

----------


## RW3QCF

.  ,    4 -   !

----------


## UN9GW

.

----------

UA0SM

----------


## UN9GW

> Position Sensor AS5043  AS5045         ?


, !
      ,      .

----------

Vital R2GKH

----------


## UN9GW

> ,  !          0   5  ???


 !
 ,       ...

----------


## UN9GW

> ,      .   ,  ,  .        .    ,    ,    ,     .


   .         . 
 ...  ,    .




> Az=360 El=90,     : ( )


  .

----------


## UN9GW

> PstRotator


  ,         .

----------


## UN9GW

> PstRotator


  ,         . 





> ,      .


  ,       GS232-. 
             . 
   ,   . 
-   NovaForWindows   ,   90-      -   . 
     ...     .

----------


## R4HV

.             ?       ,   .  .

----------


## RW3QCF

, !

     -       : RotorCtrl_new_t22    (   ).
:  !      .     . 
     :
1)  AZ=0**        ,    AZ=0**  ,      ,      .   1  .
2)   (   2) AZ= 355*,*  :Smile:    /  . (     )    2     . (       ""  )  :Smile: 
   .

----------


## UN9GW

.    -  Dead corner -              .

----------

RW3QCF

----------


## UN9GW

, !
    . 
       -   . 
  9600 -   .

----------


## EW2DZ

.   - !    65535  655,    .   ?

----------


## R4HV

,    -   .        .    -    .

----------


## RC9M

,    EEPROM,  *EESAVE,*        .   ?     4     EEPROM(  ):  - (  ) ,  -   ,      .   11.059.         >8.

----------


## RC9M

,  .     11.059,     .            uart,   COM-. , ,        .   ,     ,     ,   -           ). ,        .

*  10 ():*

   ""   .   ,  wispdde    w123 069,  123 - ,  069 - . PstRotatorAz,     123, ,      : "C".     .   ,    PstRotator,       w123 069,   ,    GS - 232      .  : - ,      W123 069   M123.           .   , ,      .

----------


## RC9M

UART.       , ,    ..  12, , .     ,   CVAVR.
   77.

----------

EW2DZ

----------


## RC9M

*  39 ():*
 CKSEL0   SUT    .

----------

EW2DZ

----------


## EW2DZ

> ,    .


, , !   ,     .        ,            .

----------


## RC9M



----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

:  . 10%  -  eeprom  ?       ?

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

11   12     ?   10  ?

----------


## EW2DZ

""  -   !  .      -  .    ,         0  180 ,   180       360   .    ,  10  -  .  , ,  -  .
     .    "",  ""     ,             .        15 ,        ,       .            "",  ""?

----------

UA0SM

----------


## EW2DZ

UART - USB,      .   PstRotatorAz.   ,    .  ,       .    -. ,  PstRotatorAz     ,       .    9600,   GS-232.   PstRotatorAz       .      . PstRotatorAz ,      .   ,   .     ,      ?   ,   .

----------


## EW2DZ

PstRotator. !!!   !!!

----------


## EW2DZ

.

----------


## R4HV

> , !
> , . 
>        - "Change N<->S".


,   .   :     ,         ?         4.000              .  .

----------

UA0SM

----------


## UN9GW

, !
,    . 
   . 
   - , ,         . 

P.S.     TFT       ATMega128. 
   .      :-)   KIT-.

----------


## RW3QCF

, !
      ?    :-)

----------

UA0SM

----------

RW3QCF, UA0SM

----------


## UN9GW

.  -     .

----------

RC9M, RW3QCF, UA0SM

----------


## UN9GW

!
,        ?... 
   - ""?... 
       -     . 
 "" - ,    . 
    ... )))

----------


## UA0SM

4 . 

,         0-90  0-360 ?

----------


## UN9GW

> 0-90  0-360 ?


 -... ? )))

----------


## UN9GW

> " 0 "  " 360 "      ,     ,  ,  ,  .


   ""       -      ... 
    .

----------


## EW2DZ

> ,        ?... 
>    - ""?...


 , !
  .   !!!  ,   ,      ,     .           .            .       !   PstRotator  . ٸ         .
        .         ,    ,          ,      .    15    .                     54 !!!! . .        .   ,        ,     ,       .    ,     ,           ,    ,        .
,   .          ?

----------


## Serg

> ?


   ,         .

----------


## R4HV

> .         ,    ,          ,      .


     ?     4    .      -40, 1   4 12       .

----------


## R4HV

,        .

----------


## R4HV

?  ? .

----------


## UN9GW

... ))) 
 !
    ""... ))) 
     . 

 ,            (   ). 
  -      -    . 
   11,0592 ...  - DF7F...  - ATMega32...

----------


## UN9GW

... 
      . 
 RTOS   ,        ,      ...      ,  RTOS... )))
        ... ))) 
 -   ,      ...   ...   ...

----------


## R4HV

.

----------


## EW2DZ

,         ,   ?        125.

----------


## EW2DZ

,  ,      !    ,     ,        54 !!!!   ,  ,   .      ,    .

----------


## EW2DZ

!!! :!:  ,     .    . :Sad:

----------


## EW2DZ

׸-        :Crazy: !   ,   !

----------

tolstyk

----------


## EW2DZ

> ...


, ,    ,  !!! :!:  :!:  :!: 
     !

----------


## UN9GW

!
  -     ?
 - /   ?

----------


## Serg

> -     ?


      , 3-4  ,  ,           360 .     - ,           ,   .

----------


## R4HV

60       ,    .       ,          5.6         ,   .      ,   .   .  .

----------


## EW2DZ

> ( )


 PstRotatorAz, ,     . -        RC9M   104.

----------


## R4HV

. -  .  -    .            ?

----------


## R2PM

!!!
   ATMeg 32  ATMega 16 .
.  R2PM

----------

R2PM

----------


## R2PM

!!!
    ,      / ADM 706,          .          ATMegi 32, .  ""    ? -  .
 -   " " ? 
   R2PM

----------


## Serg

> -   " " ?


    ,     ,  "" ...
      ,    .

----------


## RU6AI

> " " ?


     .     .

----------

R2PM

----------


## R2PM

!!!
      .      ( - 4 .0 ) -  .     .    -   ,,  ,     . 
      -    .
  R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> 32    16.


 !!!!  !!!
    ,   32 .  32  16       .
,   (  )  ,    .      ,     12 ,     11.059  (,     ).
   R2PM




> TMR0OVF  USART RXC  ,


 !!!  ??? ???

----------

R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> 18  19         (      28 V).


   !!!
        (  ""    ).
 ,        YAESU G-1000 (     ).    ,   .
  R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> 18  19     .


 !!!
  ,  2.
 R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> .


              .
 R2PM

----------


## UN9GW

!
         ,
    18  19  .

----------


## UN9GW

!
,    .
,  ,   .
    ,     ()   . 
 ,    ""      ...  :Wink:

----------

Open-minded, R2PM

----------


## UN9GW

> !!!
>   .   ,        ( )       10 .
>  R2PM


 , !
, ...   ,   ... )

----------

R2PM

----------


## RX9LI

!     ?   ,   RX9LI

----------


## RX9LI

,     .lay.     ,        ?     pic  avr  (    )       ?         ( )     (       ) RX9LI

----------


## R1BAO

To RW3QCF:
     "-"  "+",      -    .
  -        0   ,    
(  0=1 360=4     5 ),    " 0"   , 
   ,     360  90 ,    .

----------


## Serg

> -16  360  ,    ,      .  0   345.       -     360      ,   .


    ,     .                       ,        360*

----------


## RW3QCF

, !
   :      0    000  001     (,   AZ   EL)      ""   002   .
  (   )   #154

----------


## EW2DZ

, !     .      .      ,   "",          . ,   ,     .  ,   ,         ,     ,     ,   -  .

----------


## UN9GW

> ,     ,     ,   -  .


!
  ,    -   ...)))
      .

----------


## UN9GW

- ,    .
    ,       ...)
    ,         ATMega32(A),      11,0592          19200... 
      ,         ...)
,            ,     -  ...

----------

> ,    -   ...)))
>       .


,    winavr      ,     1  .
  - 0.

const char degree[] PROGMEM = {14,17,17,17,14,0,0,  0};

for(i=0;i<8;i++)
{
//  CG    
writeCGRAM(0b0100000  0+i,pgm_read_byte_ne  ar(&degree[i]));// 0  CGMEM
}

printlcd(x,y,0); //

writeCGRAM(), printlcd()      ,  .    ,  ,                       .   5 .[/QUOTE]

----------


## EW2DZ

, !       ,   -,    .   ,     .

----------


## UN9GW

, !
       ?...)
   TQFP     .
,        ATMega128      ,    ""...)

----------


## Oleg(EX8MLT)

> ?..)


 ,       ,  ...    ...               .

----------

UA0SM

----------


## Open-minded

! http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/Free-S...rchweb201560_6  .

----------

UA0SM

----------


## Open-minded

http://ru.aliexpress.com/item/ATMEL-...rchweb201560_6

----------


## UN9GW

, ..   ...)
   .
     (   ),       .
...     - .

----------

R3THA, RW3QCF, UA0SM

----------


## RW3QCF

, !
              (

----------


## R3THA

,  .     (       ,      360  90).      ,       .    -    ,      ,     .      .        .

 1 -      ?       116 ,        19600  .    .

 2 -      ,     0,     360        ,  .      .         ,        360 -    345,  -     .          ?   (  ) -      0    360.    -        ,           .    .

 3 -       .       .   - .

----------


## UN9GW

!
       9600

p.s.
,    -     AVRStudio

----------


## UN9GW

- .
      .

----------

RW3QCF

----------


## R3THA

221.       ,     0-360  0-90.      .    ,  9600.      .

----------


## UN9GW

!
  .

----------


## UN9GW

,    . 
  ... )

----------

EW2DZ

----------


## EW2DZ

-,  !!!

----------


## ZUBR

,      16,     .             .  1602.   avrdudeprog33.  .

----------


## ZUBR

!    .   ?

----------


## ZUBR

!     .        ,   .      .        ?

----------


## UN9GW

!
,    !

   ,         .
      . 
 ,   .

     , ,   .
          .
  ,       .

----------


## EW2DZ

,     ?    ,    ?

----------


## EW2DZ

,   -     .     ,           .        ,     .

----------


## EW2DZ

.   ,         .   .  ,  ,   .  ,       ,   -         ?   ,           ,       .
        -  ?  ?  ? ?    .   ,    ,      ,      ,    .   ,    .
 ,   -    ,    ,  ,  .       .     .
     UR5EQF.   ,    ,    ""!    "PstRotator",         UR5EQF.          .    10,      .   ,    ,      10 .  ,            ,  ,      .    15 ,   .  ,        .    .
!

----------


## EW2DZ

::      ,      .   ,     -   !

----------


## EW2DZ

> "PstRotator".


      .   " ", "", " ", "   LPT"     ,  .
  "PstRotator".    "Communication",     "RS232".          EL/AZ+EL COM Port.      "SETUP",   "EL/AZ+EL Controller"     GS232 YAESU 360 deg.        .     "SETUP", "My Location"    QTH .

----------


## EW2DZ

> 150 .    330 .


 ,   -  .   ,  !

----------


## UA9FFV

-  .     ,      ,  ,   B    -       .

73!

----------


## R2PM

> .       ,       .


      ,        -  /  .            -   ,           .  http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...%F2%E2%E0-K3NG
   .    ,   ""    .
   R2PM

----------


## R2PM

> .


 !!!
 ,     !!!
 ,      .
R2PM

----------


## EW2DZ

- !

----------


## EW2DZ

,    !         . :Sad:

----------


## EW2DZ

. ,    , !     ,     PstRotator .  ,    .      .

----------


## EW2DZ

-  !!! :Laughing:      ,    .
, !
   ,   , -, .

----------


## UN9GW

.          ...
      ...  :Smile:  ,  ,           ...
    ,     ,  -   ,      .



P.S.      -     FFT: 
https://youtu.be/L4_-yqQE4t8
https://youtu.be/WyIumlJ8TME
https://youtu.be/eDiQ7_FXkuk

----------


## UN9GW

:Smile:    GWSat     ,   ,   ... 
   USB      ... 
   QTH   . 
   ,      .

----------


## R4HV

.          ,   30   320?       ?

----------


## UN9GW

> ,


  ?
     .
,     10000.,   $50...

----------


## R3THA

> .          ,   30   320?       ?


      .    .      ,    ,      .   !      .

----------


## R4HV

,   .      ,          70 ,     ,  , .

----------


## RW3QCF

> ?    ?


   ?   ,  (   )    ()  ,     :Smile:          .

----------


## RW3QCF

, !
       ?             ""      ?    .

----------


## R3THA

,  ,   ,          Az  El    ,           .   ,   !!!  !!!      , .

----------


## R3THA

,   ,    ,  .      UN9GW  :::: .  -   .   .       ,      .

----------

EU2TT

----------


## Nikolay1961

?

----------


## UN9GW

> ,  ,   ,          Az  El    ,           .   ,   !!!  !!!      , .


      ?
, ...

     : https://youtu.be/SAGbRQAmBtg

----------


## R4HV

> , .    #258             .      ,    0  360    0  90 .


 .  .

----------

ur7hfo

----------


## Nikolay1961

?

----------


## 75

!  ,      (  + .) ,    ! .

----------


## R3THA

#258  26   ,              .

----------


## R4HV

> !   .


 .      .     ,       ,     ,         .

----------


## UN9GW

, !
,  . 
    . 
 .  ,  . 
 .     ,        ...  :Wink:

----------


## R2DAD

*UN9GW*,
 !  ,    ?    ,   .    10, 16, 4, 8 ... .

----------


## Nikolay1961

*rd3pq*,  !!!     K3NG.       'intialize_serial' was not declared in this score.     .   .

----------


## UN9GW

,  -  .
   ,      ...
   -  ...

----------


## RC6UAB

!
     ?          ?

----------


## RC6UAB

!

----------


## RC6UAB

!
 ,    219  ( ).     ,      .   WH1602D-YYH-CTK.

----------


## R8CDB

.   ,   15 ,        .   ,     0.   ,     0 .    ,       ,    .    ,       0    ,   0    .  1 .  ?       .     ?

----------


## RC6UAB

.   .

----------


## RC6UAB

C GPredict ,    rotctld -m 601 -s 9600 -r /dev/ttyUSB0    Gpredict   ,  .       USB       (  ),    .

----------


## RC6UAB

-      Atmega 16.   .

----------


## RC6UAB

.       45 ,               ,  .     .   ,   ,                .  () ,   .   LVB ,       .

----------


## RC6UAB

,      LVB ..       .  :Razz:

----------


## .

_ RC6UAB 
  LVB ,       .

_

 : VK5DJ

----------

R1ZS

----------


## Vital R2GKH

> 0 ,   ,         .         .


,   ,  ,   ,          ?   .     ,   ,   -   ,    BASCOM.

----------


## RN3KK

. https://github.com/rn3kk/RemoteAntennaRotator
  .      rs487

----------


## UA0SM

.    UR5WHK ,   .

----------

R2DAD, ua9d

----------


## RW3QCU

> .    UR5WHK ,   .


   "   UR5WHK" ?   UN9GW   .     ,     (),   
        .

----------


## RW3QCU

> UR5WHK  : http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...F2%E5%ED%ED%FB


 !     UN9GW     ?

----------

